# dealing with anxiety and stress



## Stirley

hi guys, im a 19 yr old emt b student. im having a problem with how to deal with this stress now that class is coming to an end. im really good in high stress situations that happen quickly and develop rather rapidly. However not so good with the long term. we have 3 weeks left till the final and its really getting at me. all the skill sheets,+ the other stuff i need to know so i actually know what to do.

I feel sick all the time, eating is hard to do, and i just feel really stressed out. i almost always feel like like im going to vomit, especially if i think about the class. and i always have a dull headache.

did anyone have this problem when going through the class? if so how did you deal with it.


----------



## sunbee

hi,
i totally understand how you're feeling. although i didn't have same responses, i was nervous abt passing the course n the NREMT

try to study a few chapters each day until the final, straight memorization wouldn't help much instead try to understand why things happen and why some certain tx works best

doing yoga/exercise should help relieve some anxiety and just know that if you don't pass 1st time, it's okay, u'll have other chances
if you worry or think too much abt it u won't do as well as you could've


----------



## EMSLaw

I suggest Xanex, and only half-jokingly.  If your life is seriously disrupted, you might want to speak to your doctor about whether this is more than just stress.

Think positive thoughts.  As silly as it sounds, "self-talk" is important to our self-image.  And relax - EMT class isn't rocket science.  Just take your time and use your common sense.  You'll be fine.


----------



## usafmedic45

If you're getting this simply from the class and do not have any other MAJOR stressors in your life (terminally ill parent or child, divorce or crumbling relationship, etc) you probably need to seriously reconsider whether EMS is truly something you should be doing.  The texts we use for class are written at roughly a fourth grade reading level and you are not talking about a tremendous amount of information (try taking a class on biochemistry or an upper level physics course and then compare those with an EMT class).  

It simply sounds like you are part of the unfortunate trend we are dealing with in EMS due to our tendency to do a piss poor job of weeding people out of courses and having an open door policy for EMT class admissions.  This lends itself to attracting the attention deficient, high strung adrenaline junkies as well as bleeding heart martyrs who take everything personally and finally those who wanted to pursue other professions but found themselves unable to hack it academically.  We have- and continue to- shoot ourselves in the foot by diluting the profession with the uncommitted, unprepared and unworthy through lax standards, poor self-policing and a misguided allegiance to tradition.  In other words, the problems you are encountering are not entirely of your own making, but you still bear primary responsibility for your own success or failure. 

If you are seriously having that much trouble with this, you are likely not as good at dealing with moderate levels of stress as you think, whether they be chronic or otherwise.  Most of the stress in EMS is chronic in nature, contrary to popular belief. Ince you get your head around the realization that <5-10% of cases are in any way shape or form a true emergency, you very quickly realize the stress in EMS is truly the same as you encounter with almost any job (crappy bosses, long hours, low pay, :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: coworkers, stupid assignments, etc).  The only difference is that- assuming you get a position on a 911 service- you are more likely to see someone die as an EMT than you are in other jobs.  Dealing someone you don't know dying in front of you is pretty simple compared to the hostage negotiation-esque task of dealing with an irritable boss.  I should know...I've been on both ends of that.  Truth be told, from simply the perspective of stress, I would rather work back to back to back bad traumas day in and day out (but I hate working them because of the other aspects) than handle minor piddly cases for the duration of my shift .  Then again, I'm kind of burned out and a little weird in this regard.  

I don't mean to be rude, but rather just want to give an honest assessment and not provide an unfairly optimistic "YOU CAN DO IT!" response.


----------



## mycrofft

*Not that Uncle USAF doesn't love you...*

  He always has good points.
Being 19 doesn't help, it takes decades and a couple guaranteed fixed incomes to grant you the serenity of an old tortoise like me and some others.

Use SEARCH and you will find others' posts and replies about test anxiety and people "surviving" (HA! yeah, real life and death) EMT school.

EMS classes don't screen going in, some instructors try to "boot camp" it to scare some folks out. You are there to get somehting you want and have paid good money for it. It balances and works out.


If you worry about failure too much you will; can't walk the wire looking down. 
"EMT" is a set of skills and hopefully some spirit, not your life or a judgement of you per se. Good to set yourself a bar and work hard, but you will have to learn also how not to sit and chew your nails to the second joint waiting for something.
And never stand in the bight of a line fastened to two separate objects.
(Old firefighter axiom, not really appropriate).


----------



## Stirley

usafmedic45 said:


> If you're getting this simply from the class and do not have any other MAJOR stressors in your life (terminally ill parent or child, divorce or crumbling relationship, etc) you probably need to seriously reconsider whether EMS is truly something you should be doing.  The texts we use for class are written at roughly a fourth grade reading level and you are not talking about a tremendous amount of information (try taking a class on biochemistry or an upper level physics course and then compare those with an EMT class).
> 
> It simply sounds like you are part of the unfortunate trend we are dealing with in EMS due to our tendency to do a piss poor job of weeding people out of courses and having an open door policy for EMT class admissions.  This lends itself to attracting the attention deficient, high strung adrenaline junkies as well as bleeding heart martyrs who take everything personally and finally those who wanted to pursue other professions but found themselves unable to hack it academically.  We have- and continue to- shoot ourselves in the foot by diluting the profession with the uncommitted, unprepared and unworthy through lax standards, poor self-policing and a misguided allegiance to tradition.  In other words, the problems you are encountering are not entirely of your own making, but you still bear primary responsibility for your own success or failure.
> 
> If you are seriously having that much trouble with this, you are likely not as good at dealing with moderate levels of stress as you think, whether they be chronic or otherwise.  Most of the stress in EMS is chronic in nature, contrary to popular belief. Ince you get your head around the realization that <5-10% of cases are in any way shape or form a true emergency, you very quickly realize the stress in EMS is truly the same as you encounter with almost any job (crappy bosses, long hours, low pay, :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: coworkers, stupid assignments, etc).  The only difference is that- assuming you get a position on a 911 service- you are more likely to see someone die as an EMT than you are in other jobs.  Dealing someone you don't know dying in front of you is pretty simple compared to the hostage negotiation-esque task of dealing with an irritable boss.  I should know...I've been on both ends of that.  Truth be told, from simply the perspective of stress, I would rather work back to back to back bad traumas day in and day out (but I hate working them because of the other aspects) than handle minor piddly cases for the duration of my shift .  Then again, I'm kind of burned out and a little weird in this regard.
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, but rather just want to give an honest assessment and not provide an unfairly optimistic "YOU CAN DO IT!" response.



I appreciate your honesty. But now that i think about it my dad had a stroke a little over a yr ago and is not pretty much worthless(might sound mean spirited but hey, this is how i deal with it) and cant do for others. my mom has 3 compressed vertebrate and can barley walk, so i have to feed her and make sure she is ok. and my sister has a foot fracture, so i have to take her EVERYWHERE(parents cant do anything). so so maybe not all my stress is coming from the class. and i also think im looking at it as a live or die situation in terms of passing the class.

and on top of all that i stopped working out about 2 months ago because of a back problem thats not going away, and i dont have insurance. 

thanks for all your input guys.


----------



## Aerin-Sol

You probably shouldn't be an EMT if you have a back injury...


----------



## Veneficus

Aerin-Sol said:


> You probably shouldn't be an EMT if you have a back injury...



Getting hired anywhere reputable with an unresolved back injury may be extremely difficult.


----------



## joeshmoe

Look on the bright side, youre only 19. If school is the bulk of your life experience, EMT class might be a stressful experience, especially with family stuff going on. Just remember the sun comes up tomorrow regardless of what happens. You fail a test, life goes on, and at 19 you got your whole life ahead of you.

I was surprised when an emergency room nurse told me her experience taking the NREMT written and practicals before she became a nurse was the most stressful experience of her life. Shes obviously handled more serious situations since then. Stress tolerance is something people can gradually build up, but it's not a pleasant process.

In the Marines I just use to deal with stress by saying FIDO, F*ck it and drive on. Learn from the bad stuff but dont dwell on it.


----------



## Melclin

I would agree that you will need to learn to deal with chronic stress. Its part of life, let alone EMS. Still, simply saying that doesn't help. 

You are 19 after all, its not unreasonable that you are still developing those coping skills. 

I suppose it seems pretty obvious, but do you have a form of stress relief? Do you fish, paint, drink, herd goats? Might be a good idea to work some stress relief into the schedule..preferably something that involves exercise. EDIT, didn't see the working out/back probel bit...thats a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:. 

I feel the fact that the emt curriculum aims so low, may actually make it harder to learn. More wrote learning, less conceptual stuff. More "remember this" rather than "understand this". I can't remember something unless I understand it. Regardless of the fact that the course material in the emt is ridiculously simple, the way its being taught may not be. It is amazing how much a crap teacher can complicate a simple issue and EMT instructors may not be the best of teachers. Hit up some different textbooks and websites instead of just skills sheets. Wrap your head around some concepts. Also, you tube has some great videos for your BLS skills, so get googling.


----------



## TransportJockey

Veneficus said:


> Getting hired anywhere reputable with an unresolved back injury may be extremely difficult.



Not to mention only being 19 most companies won't hire him for at least two more years


----------



## medic417

Stirley said:


> and on top of all that i stopped working out about 2 months ago because of a back problem thats not going away, and i dont have insurance.



Back problems and you are joining EMS WHY???????????????


----------



## Stirley

medic417 said:


> Back problems and you are joining EMS WHY???????????????



iv wanted this my whole life. its a minor sprain, nothing more. its not like iv had it for the last 3 years or something.


----------



## medic417

Stirley said:


> iv wanted this my whole life. its a minor sprain, nothing more. its not like iv had it for the last 3 years or something.



Doesn't sound minor if it keeps you from the gym for so long.


----------



## mycrofft

*Stirley, you are doing a man's work already with your family.*

Most yong adults your age would find a way out of their duty to their family. Concentrate on that, and you might find you just sail through the EMT course.
And that bad back thing...a sprain is not "just a sprain", a sprain can be seriuous and if it was not dx by a pro, it could actually be anything from a sprain to a comressed nerve to having actually snapped a process off of a vertebra or torn something.
Consider dispatch?


----------



## mycrofft

*Or "Woman's work", sorry.*

:blush:......


----------



## Stirley

thanks crofft. but i guess i wont know. its been the first time in my life iv never had insurence, pretty crappy feeling.

no way to dispatch, i feel made for this. sure i have wanted a few other jobs but they where police,military and all still come back to the basis of helping people. but i want to be a ffer more than anything in life. if i dont reach that goal i honestly believe i wont be happy doing anything else in life. +the ride alongs where i actually got PT interaction(taking vitals, seated c spine, etc) i know i enjoy it.


----------



## joeshmoe

Lets not make too much out of some back pain. Straining your back hardly disqualifies someone from working in EMS, especially if they are 19. You'd be hard pressed to find someone who has never strained their lower back, unless they've never done any real labor or lived in a bubble all their life.

If you are at the end of your class, just finish the class, then hold off on seeking employment until you're completely pain free. Then work on strengthening your back and abs to prevent future injury. Poor posture can play a role as well, along with diet, stress, etc. 

Obviously if the pain is severe, doesnt go away, you have other related symptoms, or ends up being a chronic condition, you dont want to risk permanent disability working in EMS.


----------



## firetender

*Little Braddah...*

Right now, the reality is you've got an overflowing plate. All the stress you can't feel and express with M & D is dribbling out your over-textbooked mind. No one can predict your future usefulness as a medic. Not even you. But here's one thing you do need...help.

Get some of that weight off you.

Good luck!


----------



## EMSBLONDIE24

Just remember that if you find the EMS class stressful, you have yet to actually be in the field with real patients and serious problems. The hours are long and stressful and can lead to a quick burnout if you don't take care of yourself both mentally and physically. Just consider the situation you are in now, and how that might change once the shifts with real emergencies start, compared to just classroom lectures and tests. 
Exercise or stress-relieving exercises might help. Running keeps me going


----------



## EMS*Princess

Eat right, work out, get plenty of sleep- like what my mom the RN tells me all the time  Believe in yourself too! You'll do great!!


----------



## emt seeking first job

Break what you have to do into small chunks.

Make a to - do list with small managable bites.

Focus on each task as you do it. Everytime you find yourself dwelling on the big picture and feeling hopless, just go back on focus on one small task if progress at a time.

I only post this because I need to remind myslef.

Best wishes for your class.


----------



## MrBrown

Well you could start chain smoking and become obnoxious and unpleasent to those around you ... hmm sounds like some of my co workers.

Seriously man sounds like you need to find something to do outside of school to take your mind off work so to speak.

And as others have mentioned it probably wouldn't be a bad idea to make a list of things to do each day or week or whatever, its what I do.


----------



## ah2388

prob consider other methods of working out, such as stretching/hopping on a recumbent...etc


----------



## mycrofft

*This was the OP's last post...or latest post.*

Stirley, knockknockknock, Stirley, knockknockknock,Stirley, knockknockknock...


----------



## himynameismj

I read the title of this thread right as I was taking a shot of Maker's Mark right after a long, stressful day of EMS. Yeah.. I'm not the guy to answer this question.


----------



## gicts

Bit of a bump, but I'm curious what the OP is up to now.

And to stay on topic, I have found that making lists, no matter how silly, helps alot.


----------



## slloth

A lot of these back pain comments are cracking me up.  If you want to do it, do it.  Its your back you know what you're getting in to and you know what the consequences may be.  I know all about back pain and dispatch sitting at a chair for hours on end can be as bad or painful as lifting something heavy.  Hell my back hurts when i'm in bed too long, but I lift a lot of weight (using my legs).

And anxiety is something you will either learn to deal with or you will run away from it and it will get worse.  Ive found the best way to deal with anxiety is to confront it an allow your self to feel the anxious feelings ad then move on.  Don't dwell and don't run.  As long as you can do you job and are enjoying your work and doing good work then you will be fine.  Anxiety effects millions of people.  It is extremely common.  Eat a healthy diet.  Exercise regularly and learn what works for you.


----------



## terrible one

Stirley said:


> but i want to be a ffer more than anything in life. if i dont reach that goal i honestly believe i wont be happy doing anything else in life.




I know that feeling, but honestly in the end it's just a job like anything else. A job should not be the sole reason for happiness. Your only 19 you never know what life will bring at you, don't close off the rest of your life waiting for something that might not happen. 
I don't know if you realize how many are competting for that job, but less than 1% that test, actually end up working as a full time paid FF. Not trying to bring you down but you need to be a realist, and if you think your stressed with EMT class wait until your academy and first year on probabtion. 
good luck


----------



## kermit

I'm a little half way through school for EMT B myself and just the fact I chose to read this thread may be saying something about my own status. I think, I am making this class harder than it should be for me. I keep expecting this brick wall of a problem,Exam,Clinical experience, or something to Just take me out. The fact of the matter is,I have a "A" so far and have scored as high or higher on the exams as the rest of my classmates. I am 42 and was an Air Traffic Controller when I was your age, and I seemed to do my best and be more calm when the aircraft I was controlling was on fire. People tell me not to worry about stuff so much, but I have never been the kind of person to take having other peoples lives in my hands lightly. To be honest, if you weren't a little stressed that would worry me more. Keep in mind that this is coming from a guy who woke up at 3am with a splitting headache @@@@@@ off about the fact he couldn't remember the normal heart rate for a pedi. LOL Some of us are just worry warts by nature. I agree with the others you just have to find a way to blow off steam and cope in your own way,and that goes for life in general. I think, If your not cut out for EMS and you do make it through school that you will most likely realize it fairly quickly in the real world. Sounds like you have more than your fair share of obligations and responsibilities right now and the fact that you would be assuming the role your playing in your family says a whole lot to me about your character. I have a saying that has been pretty true. People find a way to do what their heart really desires no matter what! They also easily find an EXCUSE Not to do the things they don't want to do no matter what.

  I would finish school and then try to resolve the back problem if at all possible.Its only going to get worse with age, not to mention make it hard to get a job. 

                          God speed !!!


----------



## kermit

I'm a little half way through school for EMT B myself and just the fact I chose to read this thread may be saying something about my own status. I think, I am making this class harder than it should be for me. I keep expecting this brick wall of a problem,Exam,Clinical experience, or something to Just take me out. The fact of the matter is,I have a "A" so far and have scored as high or higher on the exams as the rest of my classmates. I am 42 and was an Air Traffic Controller when I was your age, and I seemed to do my best and be more calm when the aircraft I was controlling was on fire. People tell me not to worry about stuff so much, but I have never been the kind of person to take having other peoples lives in my hands lightly. To be honest, if you weren't a little stressed that would worry me more. Keep in mind that this is coming from a guy who woke up at 3am with a splitting headache @@@@@@ off about the fact he couldn't remember the normal heart rate for a pedi. LOL Some of us are just worry warts by nature. I agree with the others you just have to find a way to blow off steam and cope in your own way,and that goes for life in general. I think, If your not cut out for EMS and you do make it through school that you will most likely realize it fairly quickly in the real world. Sounds like you have more than your fair share of obligations and responsibilities right now and the fact that you would be assuming the role your playing in your family says a whole lot to me about your character. I have a saying that has been pretty true. People find a way to do what their heart really desires no matter what! They also easily find an EXCUSE Not to do the things they don't want to do no matter what.

  I would finish school and then try to resolve the back problem if at all possible.Its only going to get worse with age, not to mention make it hard to get a job. 

                          God speed !!!


----------



## sop

Try listening stress reducing music and perform mind relaxation therapy (meditation).


----------

